# Two Panels-One Generator



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

overcurrent protection for the generator?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Breaker built in. 2 pole 30.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd do it. See no reason not too.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

tkb said:


> Are there any NEC restrictions to connecting one portable generator to two panels with interlock kits?
> 
> The panels are in separate areas of the house.
> We don't need to rehash the neutral-ground issue, just whether or not you can have two panels with interlocks connected to one portable generator.
> ...


The main feeder breaker and interlocked reverse feed branch breaker effectively form a transfer switch for each panel. If the interlock is manually operated I see no problem. The scheme assumes that you will shed enough load before connecting the generator to avoid tripping the branch breaker. This is spelled out in 702.5 (1). For ATS, (2) applies. I assume your inlet receptacle and generator is 125/250V 2 pole and the receptacle is either on the generator or there's an upstream 2P 30A CB protecting it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why do you have two service panels in one structure? Should the second panel be a sub panel, not a service panel? 
You said both of these panels are in one house. Is this a multi family dwelling?
Is the drawing wrong or am I misinterpreting your question?


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Why do you have two service panels in one structure? Should the second panel be a sub panel, not a service panel?
> You said both of these panels are in one house. Is this a multi family dwelling?
> Is the drawing wrong or am I misinterpreting your question?


House with a 400 amp service. 2- 200 amp panels, interlock on both to select the loads needed in each panel.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Cutler-Hammer sells a split-bus panel specifically for something like this. I think it'd work perfectly here. Not sure of the part number though.


----------

